

Do you have a cat? - lebme

I want to create a website, and here in YC, someone recommended me create one about cats.<p>What would you like to have the new website?<p>Links about what? videos? photos? memes? everything? xD<p>Be free to comment
======
futurist
I have 5 cats. They are cool to have around. I guess I would read a site about
cats if it was humane, highly informative and helped me make their lives
better.

I don't like or view sites that make fun of cats or any animals.

My suggestion? Curate niche content. Be the tastemaker of indy sci-fi or crowd
source projects. Whatever your interest is.

